# Help please re Victron Shunt fitting



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi all I have today received the Victron Battery Monitor I ordered, I have come around to fitting it and I have hit a small snag.

The Bolts for attaching the Battery leads to the shunt are 13 mm and the Holes in all the Battery leads are 11 mm, I know I could drill all the holes to 13 mm but this is not an ideal answer as there are numerous earth cables to drill and some are not large enough to drill either.

Does anyone know of a suitable adapter or such to solve this problem please.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Les,

I suggest simply popping down to your local autofactors.

Dave


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

- or you could use 11mm bolts & washers either side !


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Been down to Local Auto shop and they havent anything Dave, 

vicdicdoc it is the Bolts that are 13 mm and the Holes 11 mm.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Could you use the 13mm bolts onto a short piece of steel with 11mm hole at the other end? So that when you attach to whatever th=using the 11mm bolts the 13mm + short piece of metal sits out to one side?

You could use a mild steel joining strip from hardware shop and drill out the holes where appropriate to the right size for the bolts?

Just a thought, I do not know the set-up but that would seem to solve the problem while maintaining electrical conductivity....

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I was thinking along those lines Dave But I wondered if there was a Brass one that was available anywhere and if there was someone on here would know


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You could make up brass ones using a brass hinge, take it apart and enlarge two of the three screw holes?

Dave


----------



## val33 (Jun 29, 2008)

Or flatten a piece of 15mm copper pipe?

If using brass or copper, a good smear of silicone grease to stop corrosion is always a good move.

Val


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Could you not snip the rings with a side cutter or tin snips and open them up slightly? Not ideal I know but the fastest and cheapest solution


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Just spotted Item No 150692693430 on ebay and bought it, Should come in handy.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That should give you plenty to make sure you get it right! :lol: 

Maybe you can go into business marketing the final product ? :lol: 

Good luck,

Dave


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Item arrived today so I got to work, Cut a piece 5" long, drilled 13mm hole in one end and a 3/16 in the other, Drilled 4 holes at 11mm along the length, Cut a spacer at 34mm and fitted "Rod" to Shunt, Then placed spacer behind "Rod" at opposite end and screwed to Battery case to strengthen, Removed earth cables from both batteries and fitted to "Earth Bar", Connected earth cables from "Battery" pole of shunt, and hey presto working perfect, Set Victron up to Battery AH as per instructions now got an extremely clear and nice looking Battery Monitor.


An absolute doddle to fit,


----------

